# Need Help Writing a Formal Letter to my Commander in the Army



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

As the title says. I'm not exactly that great of a writer and I need this letter to be perfect. 

Is there anybody that can help me? Someone who has google drive, maybe?


----------



## Cran (Jul 16, 2013)

We have a few members who are currently serving, and more who are vets, so I'm reasonably confident we can help you draft something. 
Perhaps you can tell us in general terms to start -
is this a real life situation, or something for a story?
is this matter confidential or sensitive in any way? (if so, we'd be better moving this to a members' only area);
if not, some information about the nature of the letter and circumstances leading to the need for it.


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm currently in the Army National Guard and I'm requesting to go Active Duty. Part of this process consists of writing a letter to my commander that is heart-felt. The letter is to clarify why I want to go active duty. It is at his discretion to approve my request for active duty. My circumstances are hurting me and my family and I need the financial stability.

Also, this is real life. And not really confidential or sensitive.


----------



## Cran (Jul 16, 2013)

OK - good. Apart from the obvious, which you've already partly answered - why do you want to go on active duty? - 
Do you have a time you want this done by - or simply ASAP?
Is there a standard form or format that should be used for letters like this?
Is there an advocate or chaplain or someone you can approach for hands on help with this?

While we wait for any of our members with experience in writing letters to their commanders comes forward, we can still make a start. 

This letter needs to be heart-felt, and needs to state your reasons for wanting to go on active duty. 
So, in your own words, what reasons do you want your commander to know about? 
And what does active duty mean for someone in the Army National Guard; is overseas deployment involved?


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

There's really nobody I can go to to help me write this letter. 
The letter need to be formal but there is no standard form.
The reason I want to go active duty is because the army is what I love and I'm really good at it. It's the best job I could ever ask for. But the inconsistent paychecks and lack of benefits in the Guard is not enough for me and my family. 

My wife left me after I got home from training for seven months. Within a week and a half, she kicked me out of our home, and had me served divorce papers. She was 8 months pregnant at the time.

I'm going through an expensive divorce. I'm jobless. Soon, I'll be forced to paychild support, which I don't have money for. I'm literally starving myself. I can't pay any of my bills. And I don't qualify for government assistance because I live with my parents and they make over 200,000 a year. But they don't help me with anything. They just give me somewhere to sleep at night with a fast internet connection. 
I've tried to get numerous jobs but everything is a dead end. Also, my parents live 30 miles away from anything. Nothing is within close reach for me.

I'm really struggling. I knew I wanted to go active duty as soon as I got home and reported to my National Guard unit, but some of my sergeants discouraged me by telling me there's no way they will release me after putting all that money and training into me. But at this point, the guard's discretion is my only option and I don't know what they'll decide. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

I need a letter that can really speak to them. A letter they can't say no to. 

If anyone has google drive, where we can collaborate real-time, than that would help me tremendously.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, John -- 

I'm hardly an expert on anything military, but this sounds kind of like a straightforward business letter to me, and perhaps you could consider some of the basic structure.

Introduce and identify yourself (specific rank, unit, etc.) -- something you can omit if the person knows you.

Tell them why you are corresponding, and precisely what you hope to achieve, in just a sentence, i.e., I would like you to consider my request to become active duty so I can serve (in whatever function or specialization).

Outline your reasons in a straightforward, businesslike, positive way, but don't discuss your personal issues at all.  I vaguely remember seeing some military correspondence once and the points were numbered ... 1. (reason)  2. (reason) in successive paragraphs.   

Summarize by saying you are appreciative of the time and expense the military has invested in you and you would like to bring that to full-time work, and thank the person for their time and consideration.  Sign and keep a copy for yourself.  If your request falls on deaf ears (can't imagine why!) ... then maybe the next step is your nearest army recruiting office ... and I'll bet they'll make some calls on your behalf!

Sorry to hear of your troubles and wish you the best for a good resolution!

Sandy


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Sandy, that's actually a lot of help, and is greatly appreciated.
I've already contacted an active duty recruiter who is ready to enlist me as a special forces candidate. I just need release from the Guard. 
That is why this letter is so important.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 16, 2013)

If that's the case, perhaps the recruiter might help out with the formalities of the letter?  And maybe should even have a copy of it?  

Good luck!


----------



## Skodt (Jul 16, 2013)

I suggest you don't make it all about money reasons. Sure put those in there. Put in your divorce. Also your kids need for support. Though, most people don't want to know you only want something for selfish reasons. Not saying this is the case, but if I read this; then I think does he only want to serve for the money. Tell them about your passion for the army. How basic training changed your mind set. How you feel comfortable in the lines, and how normal civilian life now does not interest you. 

Make a draft. Post it up here in the forums, and we can all help tweak. But you must make the first draft.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 16, 2013)

When I get home from work I'll be glad to help. I used to be in the guard.


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys, I'm working on a draft, right now. I look forward to seeing what can be done.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 16, 2013)

JohnRutland said:


> I'm really struggling. I knew I wanted to go active duty as soon as I got home and reported to my National Guard unit, but some of my sergeants discouraged me by telling me there's no way they will release me after putting all that money and training into me.



Those sergeants don't know what they're talking about. The training is the exact same as active, so there's no way they've wasted money. Those individuals are likely just trying to keep you from making the request in order to retain you at that unit. I spent 8 years split between the Missouri and Oklahoma Army National Guard. I've known dozens of people who made the request to go active, and as long as you don't have discipline problems or legal problems, or anything to make the active army frown, there's no reason they won't take you. That's my experience.


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had zero discipline problems and no legal problems besides the divorce I'm going through. I've talked to numerous soldiers in the Tennessee Guard and they have told me they all got denied entry. It's just not looking very good for me. I'm still doing it, though. I'll post the draft soon.


----------



## Cran (Jul 16, 2013)

JohnRutland said:


> The reason I want to go active duty is because the army is what I love and I'm really good at it. It's the best job I could ever ask for ...
> 
> I knew I wanted to go active duty as soon as I got home and reported to my National Guard unit ...


Here is the core of your letter, your central reason. As Skodt suggested, include the other points but don't let them dominate; don't make it look like they are the real reason. 

*the army is what I love and I'm really good at it. It's the best job I could ever ask for*

This is strong, positive, and the most compelling argument you have for why you should be accepted. You can build on this; you can go into how the army training has brought out the best in you, given you purpose or focus, something to strive for, a personal future that is worth every effort to pursue.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 16, 2013)

The suggestions here are great. I would also suggest that you explain that while going through training you discovered your passion for serving, and want to do it every day not just once a month.

Tennessee may be a little different, I don't know. But one other thing I'd like to point out is that there may be an Active Guard (AGR) job you could take if this doesn't work.

Another thing I just thought of...the active slot must be the same MOS that you have. I think you have to serve a year or two before you can ask for a different MOS. That's off the top of my head.


----------



## JohnRutland (Jul 16, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> The suggestions here are great. I would also suggest that you explain that while going through training you discovered your passion for serving, and want to do it every day not just once a month.
> 
> Tennessee may be a little different, I don't know. But one other thing I'd like to point out is that there may be an Active Guard (AGR) job you could take if this doesn't work.
> 
> Another thing I just thought of...the active slot must be the same MOS that you have. I think you have to serve a year or two before you can ask for a different MOS. That's off the top of my head.



This is somewhat true, but there is an exception to the rule for two jobs that the Army has trouble filling. 
Special Forces and Crypto Linguist, and I'm qualified for both.

Edit: Also, I'm looking into Active Duty Guard positions. I even found one. Unfortunately, it's In Alaska at Fort Greely, guarding the countries only nuclear defense base against North Korea, however, I'm still going to turn my packet in for it. I need the stability.


----------



## Skodt (Jul 16, 2013)

^ Only Nuclear Defense Base; does anyone else smell a great novel? haha


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 16, 2013)

JohnRutland said:


> The reason I want to go active duty is because the army is what I love.



Why do you love it?


----------

